# Sleep Apnea my advice.



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Suffered with this for years. Got remarried last year and had to find a cure.Tried everything including hospital mask.Couldnt stand that.Although not chronic, i was holding my breath at times, and losing oxygen.Tired through the day etc.Finally bought a gum shield from snoreban.Not a complete cure,but a lot better. I once snored 18 hrs on a trip to japan wabba worlds! Almost strangled by an 18 stone bodybuilder i had to bunk with in germany. Dared not travel on train or bus on my own etc.Truly a nightmare.The snoreban costs £45, You heat it to mould to your mouth. Look it up on google it could help.Its not linked to me, so not advertising. Much more to come from the lean warrior. myb.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 29, 2008)

I read in an article recently that Modafinil has also had some positive benefits for some people with sleep apnoea. Its usually prescribed for narcoleptics, but seems to be widening its spectrum of uses somewhat. Available from GP on prescription or from online pharmacies no doubt!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Losing weight has fixed mine.


----------



## TheTalent (Sep 25, 2009)

Seraph said:


> I read in an article recently that Modafinil has also had some positive benefits for some people with sleep apnoea.


had me grinding my teeth


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Seraph said:


> I read in an article recently that Modafinil has also had some positive benefits for some people with sleep apnoea. Its usually prescribed for narcoleptics, but seems to be widening its spectrum of uses somewhat. Available from GP on prescription or from online pharmacies no doubt!


Do you have a link, I cant think how that would help, but would be interested to read it.


----------



## Trying_Again (Sep 26, 2009)

Had a nose operation in November 2008 to stop mine.......hasnt happened since but nose still healing....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Trying_Again said:


> Had a nose operation in November 2008 to stop mine.......hasnt happened since but nose still healing....


What did you have done and why?

That is a seriously long healing process!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Nytol said:


> What did you have done and why?
> 
> That is a seriously long healing process!


They some times shave away some of the cartilage in the nose to increase the air flow. Apparently gh can cause this to thicken out and cause sleep apnea.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I have sleep apnea, ima look into this but im in the states.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i think i have it as i have always suffered from extreme daytime tiredness, i wake up with my eyes stinging from lack of sleep even if ive 'slept' 12 hours. my gp has said that even though i have many of the symptons, women , especially non-overweight women - dont get it :/ i have a mouthguard for grinding my teeth at night too


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I was suffering from what I believe to be SA about 6 months ago. GF said I regularly sounded like Id stopped breathing and occassionally I suddenly wake up gasping for air. Was gonna go to the quack but luckily it seems to have calmed down a bit now,


----------



## richard18 (Oct 29, 2010)

Unfortunately with sleep apnea it's not as easy as just buying a new mattress, like some sleeping disorder. Being large can cause it, weather it be from fat, muscle or natural. Your best bet is to consult a doctor.


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

or just keep quiet about it- apparently if the dvla get a sniff of it- bye bye licence

someone suggested a nasal steroid just before bo-boes, currently trying a relatively weak one with beclomethasone

initial findings- a more restful nights sleep, but some fcuker keeps breaking in and drawing every drop of moisture out of my mouth


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

You don't loose your licence I've had it now for 6 months when I was diagnosed I had to inform the dvla but because I was given a cpap machine to use it's fine it's only if you refuse treatment or don't use your cpap


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Brother in law has this, he can't drive anymore or operate machinery and has had his HGV license suspended. He's in a bad way with this and he knows what the problem is - being overweight. The lads only 5' 5"' and weighs about 18st but refuses to do any cardio or eat healthy.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone get this when using tren I seem to and Sleep paralysis


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Does anyone get this when using tren I seem to and Sleep paralysis


Sleep paralysis is some scary sh1t bro. Your not alone  I know what your going thru


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

3 zma and 3mg melatonin is just perfect for me


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I have sleep apnea. I use to stop breathing and wake myself up gasping for air. I went to the GP who referred me to a sleep clinic where tI did an overnight sleep study. as a result of this I now use a CPAP machine at night that helps to keep my airway open.

A common misconception is that it is not necessarily to do with being overweight or large. I've been 106kg and down to 88kg and I still have it. Basically, The tissues in my neck and throat relax too much when I sleep and collapse in on themselves.

My advice for anyone who thinks they may have it is to first do a Google search for 'epworth sleep scale'. A simple points based test to gauge whether you are more likely to have a sleep disorder.

Then see your GP and get a referral to a sleep clinic. After that everything moves very quickly.

Good luck


----------

